# any tips?



## kvernum3 (Aug 8, 2005)

i am going to try to get a whitetail with my bow this year,, and it will be my first tome out ,, i am new to this sport , i will be using a treestand , any tips?


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Have clear shooting lanes from your stand to the deer's primary trails.

Know your range so that you are comfortable at that distance when making a high percentage kill shot.

Hunt down-wind and spray clothing with a scent killer just before you head out. Scent free laundry soap works well also.

Practice practice practice with broadheads before the season and replace the dull broadheads with new, sharp broadheads before the hunt.

Have fun and good luck!! :beer:


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

Never,ever hunt from your stand when the wind is wrong. Wear rubber boots to and from the stand. Always expect the unexpected from deer. And most of all, practice shooting everyday until you know with out a doubt you can hit what you are aiming at. Have fun and good luck!


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

One thing that I do when setting up a stand is to mark areas with a color coded marker, I use the press on strike indicators for flyfishing for yardage so I know what range a deer is by where he is standing. Also, if you can aproach your stand without going through the area the deer are traveling it will help a lot. the area you come into your stand should alos consider the wind and your smell. I have had does follow my sent trail right up to my tree and "mark" me, you can not do enough to cover your sent. Rember, we stink to deer.


----------



## kvernum3 (Aug 8, 2005)

Ok thanks for the input it should help me come deer season hopefully.


----------

